# hay and haylage in West Yorkshire



## Mrs Arab (14 October 2012)

Good morning, everyone: I am struggling to find a steady ex-farm source of tasty forage within 15 miles of Bradford. Any recommendations? I thought I'd found it in Exley Hall Farm, Halifax, but chap refused to replace soggy, mouldy bale and told me he had so many customers he didn't need me! Big words in this uncertain economic climate. So I'm on the lookout again. Thanks.


----------



## millimoo (14 October 2012)

We get our Hayledge from Fulmart Feeds direct. We also get our woodchip from them. We have been customers for over 20 years, so not sure whether you'd have to go via a stockist?
Fantastic quality, and always consistent. I used to buy hay from them 25yrs ago, but not sure whether they supply this anymore http://www.fulmart.co.uk/


----------



## Mrs Arab (14 October 2012)

Thank you, Millimoo; I will look into this.


----------



## Slave2Magic (14 October 2012)

Try Granville on Fall Lane in Hartshead. His farm has a sign outside saying hay, haylage and straw for sale.


----------



## Mrs Arab (15 October 2012)

Thank you very much. I will go along and have a look.


----------



## dilbert_uk (15 October 2012)

We bought a large bale of hay of half a ton of weight from Grange Farm in Arthington, North of Leeds (http://www.grangefarmlivery.co.uk).

It measures 8ft x 4ft on the ground and fits into a van. It costs £ 40 and loading is free.

They still got lots of them stored on tyres and under a roof without plastic foils. Our horse which is very picky with hay likes it.

I don't know what else they might be selling.


----------



## Mrs Arab (15 October 2012)

Many thanks. I'll go over to Arthington and have a look.


----------



## Mrs Arab (15 October 2012)

Now I've opened the second bale, and it is mouldy and soggy, too. But at least it doesn't smell musty, so they are eating some of it for now (until it goes sour?). Thanks to Exley Hall Farm I reckon I am out by £70. Future Halifax customers beware: someone seems to have gone wrong somewhere in the haylage-making process and doesn't want to admit as much/replace as promised/behave honourably/hold onto customers. Horse-owing is expensive enough without ripping-off coming into the greater scheme of things....

Thank you for your ideas for alternative suppliers.


----------



## millimoo (15 October 2012)

That's terrible OP. The very rare bale we've had has been taken back and swapped on the next delivery. 
It depends how many horses youre feeding - we're only feeding a horse and pony, so the small bales suit us from a handling, storage and being used within a reasonable time of opening.
Not sure where to recommend if you're after larger bales.


----------



## Mrs Arab (16 October 2012)

Thanks, millimoo; I thought he'd change the bales too - especially since he warned there might be mould in some. He said he would bring a fresh one along the moment I found anything wrong. Instead he threw a real hissey and decided the mould/sogginess was my fault. A four year old posing as an adult!

I have had a few suggestions - or I can just stick with good old hay. David at Chevin Feeds in Otley, Andy in Wilsden, Whitakers in Keighley, or the good recommendation above of Grange Farm in Arthington. Haylage is just so pleasant when it has been properly made and smells like fresh bread as it ought to.


----------



## dilbert_uk (16 October 2012)

If you want a recommendation for resellers who store their stuff at best then I got those:
Riding Habit in Queensbury (http://www.ridinghabit.co.uk)
and
Country Feeds in Shipley (http://www.countryfeeds.co.uk)

The latter sells Cravenbale haylage at £ 6.30 per bale (http://www.cravencountryride.co.uk/cravenbale-haylage.cfm).

We tried around a dozen other resellers around Bradford and Keighley but those two are outstanding.


----------



## Mrs Arab (16 October 2012)

Thank you for reminding me of The Riding Habit; I hadn't realised they sell forage. As far as Cravenbale goes, before losing £70 to Exley Hall Farm I'd have said I couldn't afford it long term - but maybe I can. My horses would eat Cravenbale haylage all day, everyday; it is beautiful and you are right that it is dead consistent. I've had it from Julie: maybe I'd better just take a deep breath and shell out for more!


----------



## dilbert_uk (17 October 2012)

Generally, haylage is more prone to mold and bales wrapped in plastic foils are not that easy to inspect.

We spotted differences in freshness also with bags of hard feed, not only with hay and haylage, from the shops mentioned in the former posting. It makes definetely a huge difference of how the bags are stored.

The large bale we bought from Grange Farm in Arthington was not wrapped in foil. It was easy to see that it has been stored well.

There is a huge price difference between a 500 kg bale for £40 compared with a 20 kg bale for £6.30. And our horse likes the hay from Grange Farm almost like the Cravenbales.


----------



## Mrs Arab (17 October 2012)

I think I'll measure up my 4x4 and toddle off to Grange Farm. I really am sick of paying in good faith for things that aren't up to standard.


----------

